# Typhoon Benefit seminar



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 14, 2013)

Heading up to Toronto now to teach at the FMA benefit seminar for Typhoon Yolanda. Hope to see you there!


View attachment $2013-12-11 06.24.31.jpg


----------

